# Verzeichnisschutz



## alexw (19. März 2004)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich ein Verzeichnis oder eine Datei so schützen kann, daß ein Client die Seite nicht direkt laden kann, ein Frameset (zb. index.htm)  aber schon.

 Danke
  alexw


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. März 2004)

Du könntest das ganze auf JavaScript- oder mod_rewrite-Basis realisieren.


----------



## rootssw (19. März 2004)

Du könntest dem Frame eine ID übergeben, die du zum Beispiel so erstellst:


```
$ID = md5(microtime());
```

Diese ID hängst du dann als Link in dem Hauptframe an:


```
echo "<frame src="geschuetzteseite.php?ID=$ID />";
```

Die ID musst du dann noch per Session (du kannst diese aber auch in eine Datenbank schreiben) an das Script übergeben:


```
$_SESSION['Frame_ID'] = $ID;
```

Und in dem Frame, das geschützt werden soll, überprüfst du dann, ob die ID richtig ist (die ID muss danach ja auch wieder gelöscht werden, sonst nützt das Ganze nichts):


```
if ($_SESSION['Frame_ID' = $_GET['ID'])
echo "Sie dürfen passieren!";
else
echo "Kein Zutritt!";
unset ($_SESSION['Frame_ID']
```

Natürlich sind bei den Sessions die normalen Funktionsaufrufe (session_start() usw. ) nötig, damit die Sessions funktionieren.
Ferner müssen Sessions natürlich auch vom Server unterstützt werden.
Es geht aber auch wie gesagt mit Datenbanken.
Dazu musst du ja nur die ID im ersten Script in die Datenbank (von mir aus auch .txt-Datei, falls es keine Datenbank gibt) schreiben und im geschützten Frame wieder auslesen und auf Richtigkeit prüfen.


----------

